# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La sequía retrasa la siembra de cultivos en los Valles y preocupa por el bajo caudal de los ríos

## sergi1907

Lun, 23/01/2012

La Opinión. El Correo de Zamora
La Unidad del Campo, entidad integrada por Coag y UPA ha denunciado los problemas que está causando la sequía en el sector agropecuario. Se está produciendo un retraso en la sementera de maíz y remolacha. Comarcas como Benavente-Los Valles se están viendo muy afectadas por esta situación, aunque el presidente de Asaja, Vicente Calzada, asegura que «la situación se puede arreglar si llueve en los próximos días, ya que diciembre y enero no suelen ser meses muy lluviosos, sí es importante que lo haga en febrero, un mes claro». 

 Las pérdidas ya son evidentes en la ganadería, ya que los pastos al no haber llovido en los últimos meses y poco en Noviembre no son abundantes y el ganado hay que alimentarlo a base de pienso, lo que encarece aún más el coste de mantenimiento de las explotaciones pecuarias. Los embalses de la región están al 40% y los ríos vienen con un caudal más bajo de la habitual en estas fechas, ya que también han sido escasas las precipitaciones de nieve en la montaña. 

 La ausencia de precipitaciones ha retrasado la nascencia de los cereales de invierno y el desarrollo de los pastos. Por contra los días de niebla registrados en enero llevan camino de convertirse en récord.Ya son más de quince en la provincia, y en muchas jornadas está situación se ha mantenido a lo largo de 24 horas. Esta situación está haciendo que la temperatura sea muy baja. 

 En el lado positivo de la falta de humedad está que el intenso frío ha frenado la proliferación de topillos, que era la principal amenaza este año para los cultivos debido a las altas temperaturas durante el otoño. 

 El presidente provincial de la Asociación de Jóvenes Agricultores (Asaja), Vicente Calzada, ha asegurado que la sequía empieza a ser preocupante a partir de este momento. «Si a primeros de febrero no llueve, la situación podría considerarse muy preocupante». 

 Los embalses deberían estar por encima del 60% de su capacidad y no veinte puntos menos como ocurre en la actualidad. Los regantes temen que pueda haber problemas en primavera por falta de agua. 

 El gran problema ha sido la escasez de lluvias durante el otoño, no lo que ha hecho en diciembre y está haciendo en enero, según Asaja. «Lo que necesita el cereal nacido es que haga el tiempo que está haciendo ahora, no que llueva», explica Calzada a este periódico, y añade, «está viniendo un mes de enero como tiene que venir, que beneficia a un tipo de cultivo muy elevado en el provincia de Zamora, con frío y sin lluvia». 

 Los primeros trabajos en la huerta también se están viendo afectados por la falta de lluvias y algunas plantaciones, como las de cebolla, se están retrasando. 

 El mes de enero lleva camino de batir récords en escasez de lluvias. Los agricultores y ganaderos de la comarca benaventana están preocupados por la falta de humedad que ya está teniendo sus primeras consecuencias: el retraso en la siembra de cultivos como el maíz y la remolacha. También los horticultores denuncian la situación, porque el tiempo no acompaña para la plantación de algunos productos como la cebolla. Enero, eso sí, se está caracterizando por los días de niebla, más de 15 de media en la provincia.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/103799

----------


## ben-amar

Un problema que, por desgracia, afecta ya a todo el pais. Y esto solo puede ser el principio si no llueve.

----------

